
Deconstructing: The Battle Music of Pokemon Red and Blue - MrJagil
http://jasonyu.me/pokemon-battle/
======
MrJagil
Another discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/musictheory/comments/8sc2xg/i_wrote...](https://www.reddit.com/r/musictheory/comments/8sc2xg/i_wrote_an_analysis_of_the_4_battle_themes_from/)

